# field archery ground markers for yardage



## LoneEagle0607

*ground markers*

A good person to ask is Treaton with yadkin Field Archery. He has great markers that seem to hold up. Treaton is his AT name. Send him a PM. I'm sure he would be glad to help you.


----------



## AKRuss

Our club uses cement plugs that are painted and stenciled. If I was gong to do it again today, I'd use survey caps with yardages stamped on them.


----------



## JF from VA

The best yardage markers I have seen were used at the Nationals last summer at Mechanicsburg. Here is a thread where the topic of yardage markers was discussed several weeks ago:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1188633


----------



## ArcCaster

Thanks to all of you. 

One suggestion I can't quite follow -- AKRuss, how do you stamp distances into PVC caps?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## AKRuss

You have it done. Go to a surveying store and tell them what you want.


----------



## field14

Unfortunately, getting yardage markers that are NICE, but that STAY PUT and cannot easily be removed by those that don't want anything to do with marked yardages are hard to come by.

I cannot begin to count how many times I've seen clubs with really nice yardage markers...that have had them pulled up and thrown to the side, or worse yet, completely removed and tossed....just because "unmarked yardage" persons, bowhunters, and die-hard 3-Ders didn't want them on THEIR course.

I know of a pair of 28 target courses that had absolutely great shooting stakes that we slaved for WEEKS on getting properly labeled, color coded, measured, and installed. 
Then, "the 3-Ders" decided to have a 3-D tournament on the range, and instead of asking for help, or instead of figuring out an alternative means....they PULLED UP EVERY SINGLE FIELD, HUNTER, and ANIMAL stake off the entire course and threw them into a pile at the clubhouse! Just totally destroyed MONTHS of planning and work to get those 56 targets worked out and done right. It was over two years before those stakes were finally "voted" to be put back in again.

So, I'd highly recommend that you make those markers pretty much DIFFICULT to move, or remove, or able to be tossed aside easily, because, trust me, if you don't..."they" (the marked yardage haters) will take 'em out if they get the chance.

Sorry to be so blunt...but that has been the way it "is" for well over 35 years!

If you make them removable or easily moved, then simply plan on replacing a lot, if not all, of them every year, cuz some or all will turn up "missing."

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## stevewmn

field14 said:


> Unfortunately, getting yardage markers that are NICE, but that STAY PUT and cannot easily be removed by those that don't want anything to do with marked yardages are hard to come by.
> 
> I know of a pair of 28 target courses that had absolutely great shooting stakes that we slaved for WEEKS on getting properly labeled, color coded, measured, and installed.
> Then, "the 3-Ders" decided to have a 3-D tournament on the range, and instead of asking for help, or instead of figuring out an alternative means....they PULLED UP EVERY SINGLE FIELD, HUNTER, and ANIMAL stake off the entire course and threw them into a pile at the clubhouse! Just totally destroyed MONTHS of planning and work to get those 56 targets worked out and done right. It was over two years before those stakes were finally "voted" to be put back in again.
> 
> So, I'd highly recommend that you make those markers pretty much DIFFICULT to move, or remove, or able to be tossed aside easily, because, trust me, if you don't..."they" (the marked yardage haters) will take 'em out if they get the chance.


On the course I used to shoot at they never set up the 3D shoots on the field range shooting lanes. For their Tuesday night league where they shot foam silhouettes on the regular target butts they had them walk the course backwards and shoot the back of the butts. For their weekend 3D shoots with real 3D targets they set a course that used the same land as the field course but nothing that actually ran along the field shooting lanes. I would guess this to be a better solution because an immovable range marker can still get buried and this could be a problem too.


----------



## field14

stevewmn said:


> On the course I used to shoot at they never set up the 3D shoots on the field range shooting lanes. For their Tuesday night league where they shot foam silhouettes on the regular target butts they had them walk the course backwards and shoot the back of the butts. For their weekend 3D shoots with real 3D targets they set a course that used the same land as the field course but nothing that actually ran along the field shooting lanes. I would guess this to be a better solution because an immovable range marker can still get buried and this could be a problem too.


That's how many start out...but eventually....due to getting tired of the clearing and all the extra paths out on the course....they end up on the lanes or close by...then the "covering up" or the supposed "temporary removal" of the shooting stakes starts, and snow-balls from there.

Covering the immovable range markers isn't as bad as you suspect...it is preferable to taking them out all together! You know which distance each and every target is, including the animal round positions, so "finding" the covered up markers is not a big deal...REPLACING them is a big deal...even tho those that remove them don't seem to think so.

It is your range, and obviously you can do what and how you want. I'm only offering my past experiences concerning the issues regarding shooting stakes and blocks on FIELD/Hunter ranges.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bfisher

Many many years ago my club had a field range. Now it's long gone, but we had some of the nicest yardage markers found anywhere. We used 4x8x8 cement blocks. Dug the ground up and laid them in the hole so they were flush with the ground. Then steciled the yardage on each one.

There is several advantages to something like this. They last a long time. I can still see a few with numbers on them here and there and our field range went out of service back in the early 80's.

They are flush with the ground so nobody is going to trip over them and they become imbedded to a point that they all but impossible to pull out and toss away. You need a shovel. How many 3Ders carry a shovel? They carry everything else, but not a shovel.

Being flush with the ground they don't need to be moved or removed for mowing. Just mow right over them. Drive the course for maintenance without moving them. They're completely out of the way.


----------

